# libpng-update ;)

## kriz

Seit diesem Update gibt es wirklich viele Diskussionen im Forum(Unterforen).

Was ich an der ganzen Story nicht versteh ist, dreht es sich wirklich nur um dieses Script welches nach der Installation nicht ausgeführt wird?

/usr/sbin/libpng-1.4.x-update.sh

```

#!/bin/bash

. "/etc/init.d/functions.sh"

if ! type -p qfile >/dev/null; then

        einfo "Please install app-portage/portage-utils."

        exit 1

fi

einfo "Fixing broken libtool archives (.la)"

for i in $(qlist -a | grep "\.la$"); do

        sed -i \

                -e '/^dependency_libs/s:-lpng12:-lpng14:g' \

                -e '/^dependency_libs/s:libpng12.la:libpng14.la:g' \

                "${i}" 2>/dev/null

done

```

Hatte mit den fehlenden Links viel Spaß.  :Very Happy: 

cc

----------

## ChrisJumper

Oh ja damit hatte ich auch sehr viel Spaß.

Trotzdem hilft das nicht 100%. Auch der Tipp von AM088 mit einem weiteren emerge libpng:1.2 brachte mir keine sorgenfreie png-Zukunft.

Vielleicht wäre dieser Vorschlag (Blogpost: stable-users-libpng-update) besser gewesen?

Das Kompilieren von x11-libs/pango oder x11-libs/gtk+ beschwerten sich noch über eine fehlende libpng. Aber es ging wieder nachdem ich wie an anderer Stelle im Forum folgende emerge-Reihenfolge beachtete:

```
# emerge  cairo pango gtk+
```

Grüße

Chris

----------

